# Competition standard?



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

First attempt at a latte today,

Think I'm a natural, so I'm handing my notice in at work tomorrow to concentrate on my life's calling..................or not!!!

p.s. I'm more of an abstract artist, think Picasso with milk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A staffordshire bull terrier from one angle and a deranged elephant from another


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> A staffordshire bull terrier from one angle and a deranged elephant from another


Thats the thing with art, it means different things to different people!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I see the terrier, not the elephant


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

One of my friends recently became pregnant. Her scan looked remarkably similar to that.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Ostrich smoking...


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

My girlfriend went for a map of Norfolk...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

My wife has suggested that if you hold it diagonally it looks like a curled up dolphin.

This leads me to a new idea..... 'Latte art gone wrong' we all have trouble now and again, we should upload a picture to the topic and all guess what it looks like!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice







I'll have to display some of my efforts.


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

seeq said:


> My wife has suggested that if you hold it diagonally it looks like a curled up dolphin.
> 
> This leads me to a new idea..... 'Latte art gone wrong' we all have trouble now and again, we should upload a picture to the topic and all guess what it looks like!


Great idea! I feel I may be a frequent contributor unfortunately


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah let's have a new alternative to "free pour Friday" and have "piss pour every day"


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

seeq said:


> One of my friends recently became pregnant. Her scan looked remarkably similar to that.


I'd be very worried for the baby


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> I see the terrier, not the elephant


side-on view , facing right , the trunk in white


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> Yeah let's have a new alternative to "free pour Friday" and have "piss pour every day"


Does that involve being outdoors and creating yellow-snow-latte art ?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Can you guess what it is yet?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Southpaw said:


> Can you guess what it is yet?


If you make your eyes go out of focus, it looks like slimer from ghostbusters!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep. I got that too, or Jabba the Hutt wearing a wig


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A wingless wasp, head on


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

A smiling Witchetty Grub?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Willow the wisps fatter cousin


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The first thing I ever made that looked close

View attachment 1915


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Good work, well done. But unfortunately that's far too good for this thread! ;-)


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Chaffey said:


> Good work, well done. But unfortunately that's far too good for this thread! ;-)


I agree, it's a poor attempt at 'useless latte art'


----------

